# Driving RV from McAllen TX to Honduras



## itzmikeray4 (7 mo ago)

I'm wondering about Highway 180 through Mexico (and then will be heading for Tegucigalpa Honderas.)
Any knowledge/advice/experience particularly on 180 through Mexico would be greatly appreciated!
I'll be pulling a 25' travel trailer, and taking my time as I go.
Great day to all !
Mike


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I just drove the length of it last week on my way to Cancun from Laredo. I had stopped in Orizaba the night before. I made it to Ciudad Del Carmen the next night, and Cancun the following night.

145 becomes 180 at Minititlan. 180 is 4 lanes at that point. Most of the traffic is semitrailers, but it's not as bad as further west (earlier, nearer CDMX). The road is not in perfect condition, there are patches where you want to be in the left lane or straddling the lanes to avoid potholes.

One thing to be very aware of, particularly nearing Villahermosa, is that sometimes when the road goes over a bridge, it angles upward, then abruptly switches to flat for the bridge, then on the other side of the bridge abruptly switches to an angle down. If you take those too fast you can get launched into the air, and potentially lose control of the vehicle. They have speed warning signs up for those bridges, you need to be careful. You'll see the bridges coming because they're higher than the road grade.

From just past Villahermosa to Ciudad del Carmen the road goes down to two lanes. If you go slow, you need to drive half on the shoulder so people can pass you. But you may find yourself having to pass a semi or farm vehicle going even slower. And if you see vehicles coming at you two-wide, you need to get over half on the shoulder too, to avoid a head-on. That two hours is the worst part of the entire road from Laredo to Cancun. An hour from CD Carmen you hit a section that goes through Ejido settlements. The road narrows (no shoulders) and there are lots and lots of speed bumps. The semis take them at a crawl and back up huge trains of following vehicles. You will just have to be very patient with a trailer. Try to keep a vehicle in front of you so you can see where the speed bumps are.

Be aware that some people will pass you at speed bumps, even though there is no visibility of on-coming traffic. The speeds are slow enough that if they can't get around you, they will just force the oncoming traffic to stop. Best that you stop completely and let them around. The speed-bump pass is when the vehicle ahead slows down for the bump, particularly if it's a many-axle vehicle, you pass it and drive toward the bump as fast as you can and hit the bump as fast as your vehicle can take it, then get around them, hopefully before anyone shows up going the other way.

There's 45 minutes of that if you don't have to spend a lot of time going 15 mph. Then about 15 minutes out of CD Carmen the speed bumps stop and it's back to two lanes with shoulders and better speeds for the rest of the way to CD Carmen.

The Holliday Inn Express in CD Carmen has decent secure parking in back. The regular Holliday Inn has tighter parking. I've stayed at both, very acceptable.

From CD Carmen there is more two-lane road, you're running right along the water, it's a pleasant drive. The first toll booth will not take a toll tag, it's cash only. When you get to Champoton there are a few speed bumps and some really bad potholes that slow you down more than the speed bumps. But it's a short section.

Then you get back to 4 lane roads, and soon a toll road. The roads are good to Campeche and Merida. Always a lot of traffic going around Merida, but I've never had it be stop and go. The exit from the Merida circumferential to the road to Cancun is a little wierd and easy to miss, and when you come down off the ramp there's a line of cars stopped that are waiting to enter the roundabout. But there's a wide paved area to the right, and you're expected to go around the line of cars as you aren't taking the traffic circle. It's kind of like cutting through a gas station to avoid a stop light, but that's the way it works there.

180 across the yucatan is a construction zone the full way. There are sections that are completed, and sections where you are on the old road with oncoming traffic in the other lane, with orange pylons in between, and no shoulders. It's a bit less than 4 hours from Merida to Cancun. Traffic moves right along, unless you get behind a dump truck on one of the two-lane sections, in which case you slow to 60 or 80, still not bad. A very boring road to drive apart from the construction as it's straight and no scenery, jungle on both sides.

If you have a flat tire, as I did on a prior trip, there is nowhere to change it safely. I pulled onto a soft shoulder and managaed to not tip over, then waited. The road is patrolled by security for the construction company, and they eventually (2 hours) came along, reduced traffic to one lane with flagmen alternating traffic, so I could pull back onto the road, blocking the other lane, while they changed my tire for me. (I spent the two hours waiting trying to call for help, but kept getting bounced around between different numbers because of jurisdictional issues. It's not angles verde because it's a toll road, and it's not the toll road company because it's under construction, it's the maya train construction security people, who eventually showed up before I could get through to them).

I think it's going to be a couple more years before the Maya Train construction is finished, but that's just a guess. It will be a really nice road when done.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

Preferable to cross through Anzalduas bridge and make Matehuala your overnight stay. Use toll roads preferably. Because of the pandemic I haven’t driven through there in over two years. Roads are good. There’s a good rest stop as you go around San Luis Potosí. Good food. Change dollars before you cross over.


----------



## itzmikeray4 (7 mo ago)

eastwind said:


> I just drove the length of it last week on my way to Cancun from Laredo. I had stopped in Orizaba the night before. I made it to Ciudad Del Carmen the next night, and Cancun the following night.
> 
> 145 becomes 180 at Minititlan. 180 is 4 lanes at that point. Most of the traffic is semitrailers, but it's not as bad as further west (earlier, nearer CDMX). The road is not in perfect condition, there are patches where you want to be in the left lane or straddling the lanes to avoid potholes.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the detailed info ! I’ll keep this as a reference as I go. As I said my ultimate destination is Tegucigalpa where a friend and his wife live part time. Should be a nice adventure, though I hate those potholes !  
Again thanks for the great description . It’s very helpful !
Mike


----------



## itzmikeray4 (7 mo ago)

Jreboll said:


> Preferable to cross through Anzalduas bridge and make Matehuala your overnight stay. Use toll roads preferably. Because of the pandemic I haven’t driven through there in over two years. Roads are good. There’s a good rest stop as you go around San Luis Potosí. Good food. Change dollars before you cross over.


Thanks a bunch for the reply. Pulling out sometime next couple weeks or so. I’ll definitely look that up !


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

eastwind said:


> I just drove the length of it last week on my way to Cancun from Laredo. I had stopped in Orizaba the night before. I made it to Ciudad Del Carmen the next night, and Cancun the following night.
> 
> 145 becomes 180 at Minititlan. 180 is 4 lanes at that point. Most of the traffic is semitrailers, but it's not as bad as further west (earlier, nearer CDMX). The road is not in perfect condition, there are patches where you want to be in the left lane or straddling the lanes to avoid potholes.
> 
> ...


Wow ! And you wrote that all from memory ? I _always_ did the driving and my wife (kind of to pass the time) would keep a trip diary of sorts. Like - "stick to the right after you pass the massive Mexican flag...". It came in handy if/when we came that way again.

I've seen YouTube videos where people record things like navigating getting in and out of some Mexican airports etc. - but your description is almost like a video


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I only now realized your title said where you were coming from. My prior reply focused only on the part of 180 that I use.

Tamaulipas, the Mexican state just over the border from McAllen, is one of the most dangerous as far as cartel activity. Don't follow 180 down the coast through Tamaulipas. Look up the US state department's travel advisories if you have doubts about what I'm saying. All areas of mexico and all roads are not created equal. In Tamaulipas you may run into cartel road blocks.

I would _highly_ recommend starting by driving from McAllen to Laredo in Texas before crossing into Mexico. Then follow the route I followed, starting in Laredo in the morning, go around Monterrey, around Saltillo, around Matahuala and to San Luis Potosi. If you can't get that far stop in Matahuala at Las Palmas Inn (pretty much the only one in Matahuala).

My second day I drove from San Luis Potosi to Queretaro, around CDMX on the Arco del Norte, through Puebla to Orizaba. That is a very heavy traffic day, and it works well if you can manage to do it on a Sunday (less traffic, but still a lot).

I realize that swinging west like that probably adds a day to your path, but you do want to arrive unmolested, right? That route puts you in with the main flow of commercial trucks from US to CDMX, the most patrolled and safest route.

Maybe others on here will disagree with my reservations about Tamaulipas, there's usually someone willing to say they've lived in Mexico for a long time and driven all around in so-called cartel territory and never had a problem. If they post you can take their advice if you prefer. There is a random element of luck to whether you run into trouble.


----------



## itzmikeray4 (7 mo ago)

MangoTango said:


> Wow ! And you wrote that all from memory ? I _always_ did the driving and my wife (kind of to pass the time) would keep a trip diary of sorts. Like - "stick to the right after you pass the massive Mexican flag...". It came in handy if/when we came that way again.
> 
> I've seen YouTube videos where people record things like navigating getting in and out of some Mexican airports etc. - but your description is almost like a video


Yes it was wasn’t it ! 
copied it to my notes to reference myself.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Well I just did it last Sunday and Monday (this is Thursday). And I've done it 3 times (the other two were last summer). And I don't listen to the radio while I drive, which I do alone. I spend the time thinking and, I suppose, mentally recording 

I pulled up the google map while I wrote it. And I might have a few details wrong?


----------



## itzmikeray4 (7 mo ago)

eastwind said:


> I only now realized your title said where you were coming from. My prior reply focused only on the part of 180 that I use.
> 
> Tamaulipas, the Mexican state just over the border from McAllen, is one of the most dangerous as far as cartel activity. Don't follow 180 down the coast through Tamaulipas. Look up the US state department's travel advisories if you have doubts about what I'm saying. All areas of mexico and all roads are not created equal. In Tamaulipas you may run into cartel road blocks.
> 
> ...


No , I’ll take your advice. I have the time, and prefer to be unmolested, well not by the Cartel anyway..😜 that sounds like a great route, and will probably follow to the letter. 
hopefull my friend of 50+ years will fly I’m to travel with me back to his place in Valle de Angeles. Otherwise , the journey is more important than the destination, 👍 But I do wish to stay alive !


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Lots of places to stay in San Luis Potosi, the Holiday Inn Express (not the Holliday Inn Quijote) has nice secure parking for a tall RV. The Las Palmas in Matehuala is less nice, more like a motel, but in a secure compound with easy parking for larger rigs, but then it puts you off-schedule. These days the light is good until 7, so I'd press on if you are at Matahuala by 5 pm or before.

Orizaba downtown is picturesque, and I usually stay at the Holliday Inn there too, but it has tight streets to get there and tight parking, no good for a towed RV. You might be better off staying at one of the Layfer places (there are 4) right off the highway in Cordoba. I've stayed at one when my usual place was full. (on the way north) It was meticulously maintained, a great bargain, but the bed was hard as a gym mat and the AC anemic. Survivable for one night however. 

There really isn't much between Cordoba/San Flores and Villahermosa, that's why it's kind of helpful to get to Orizaba at least on day 2. I've stayed in a Mexican hotel in Cardenas when I had to stop because of a Hurricane (last fall's trip), it was fine as an emergency stop. Then the next day I stopped in Campeche and then had a short final day to Cancun. 

This last trip south was notable because I had a van full of stuff but didn't get stopped and searched at all for the first couple days. I think it was the last day that I finally got searched by some Marines at one of the checkpoints - they put up permanent checkpoints at the borders between states. I think it was when I was crossing into Yucatan from Campeche that I got searched. Lightly. No unloading. (It's not welcome to Yucatan, stop and strip, lol). But they did ask questions. On the way north I'd gotten stopped I think 3 times. I'm talking about being pulled out of line at the checkpoints, told to park to the side, and open up for them to look inside the van. Once they just glanced inside, once they actually pried the trim on the side back away from the van and shined a flashlight between the trim and van body looking for drugs. Once they were ISM and were checking my PR card most carefully.

These checkpoints can cause very long traffic backups, I waited through several on the way north, but no backups on the way south. Can cost you an hour, so be aware.

Generally you need to avoid driving at night, mostly because of potholes and speed bumps. The days I've laid out are roughly 8 hours with only around 30 minutes of stopping for gas & bathrooms, no lunch. I get on the road by 9 am and try to get off by 6 pm, even with unexpected delays. It seems the 8 hours always stretches to 9 as I go along.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I would go Villahermosa ,Tenosique and then El Ceibo. It is a paved road although many maps do not show it , cross into Guatemala at El Ceibo then Pet 13 to Morales ( can do a small detours to see Flores and Tikal) then on to Chacapa ,Chiquimula ( instead of San Pedro Sula) , stay in Copan Ruinas, Honduras it, is charming and the ruins are not to be missed., then La esperanza on to Tegucigalpa.

As far as safety if you are worried about cartel or safety forget the trip neither Honduras nor Guatemala nor the border areas are safe. The New Generation is moving in, to displace the cartels that are on the border and it is all pretty nasty on the border. If you are in that area you are not in a safe area to start with .
Travel only during the day and ask how the road is ahead at the hotel when you stop although chances are they will know nothing or say nothing. 
We were in Guatemala when we received a warning from the Mexican government not to go into Guatemala or Honduras so we decided to stay in Chiquimula , Guatemala instead of Copan Ruinas. Well guys with machine guns were running around in their pick up trucks in Chiquimula, the hotel had metal doors and looked like a fort. We asked if there were problems in the town , we were told that everything was peaceful. We went out walking and no one bothered us but still I do not care for machine guns..
Copan Ruinas , Honduras appeared way more tranquilo but who knows. The army was in the park around the ruins so I guess if may not have been as tranquilo as it appeared.. who knows..


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I would go Villahermosa Palenque or Tenosique and then EL Ceibo. It is a paved road although many maps do not show it , cross into Guatemala at El Ceibo the n Pet 13 to Flores , Morales Chacapa ,Chiquimula do not stay there , stay in Copan Ruinas, Honduras instead, it is safer and more attractive then La esperanza on to Tegucigalpa.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Yeah, obviously cancun is far out of your way if you don't want to go there. Somehow I assumed you did. Or just got rolling with my trip story. Turning SE at Villahermosa skips all the bumpy two-lane roads on the way to CD Carmen.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Cancun and Cuidad Carmen are two of my least favorite destination , I would never go there unless I had to.


----------



## TereseMarie (4 mo ago)

I'm traveling to Merida from tx around Oct 7th any input from you all would be great. We have a dog. Does anyone know what places we can stay along the way? How many hours of sunlight in October?


----------



## BRANDYCANNON (3 mo ago)

We are wanting to drive to Honduras from Chapala Mexico and would like any info from someone that has driven there recently. We would be traveling with 2 dogs. Any and all information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

TereseMarie said:


> How many hours of sunlight in October?


I can’t help you with the rest of the questions, but here’s a way to find out how many hours of sunlight in October. Scroll down on the page to find a graphic picture of the lengths of days, and further down to get a table of all the sunrise and sunset times. The linked page is for Mérida, but you can look up the corresponding pages for some city half-way along your route, and your starting city in Texas, to get a more general idea for your whole route.


----------



## TereseMarie (4 mo ago)

maesonna said:


> I can’t help you with the rest of the questions, but here’s a way to find out how many hours of sunlight in October. Scroll down on the page to find a graphic picture of the lengths of days, and further down to get a table of all the sunrise and sunset times. The linked page is for Mérida, but you can look up the corresponding pages for some city half-way along your route, and your starting city in Texas, to get a more general idea for your whole route.


Thank you pretty much drove till it got dark.


----------

